# G&B AURATUS



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anybody give me a little more info on my G&B auratus? I got him/her at a local reptile shop who I trust, but the owner doesn't have any info on the frog. From what I have read, there is a difference between the Costa Rican and Panamanian morphs, but I am still not too sure how to tell. I am looking to get a friend for my frog, but I don't wanna end up accidentally mixing 2 different morphs. Anybody out there able to identify where this one comes from? Sorry about the pics, I cant get good close ups with my camera.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

That is a panama green and black auratus. Costa Rican's have wider bands and are more of a mint green color.

Brad


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow! That was fast! Thank you for the reply and info. Does the black tend to turn more of a dark brown as it gets older or is that description a generality? I read the Panamanian frogs black is usually a very dark brown, almost black but not jet black like the CR. I see jet black on my frog which is what prompted me to ask the question in the first place. Excuse my ignorance.  I'm still a noob.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Your frog is a panamanian green and black. There is also a panamanian green and bronze auratus. They get larger then the green and blacks and they have bronze instead of black. And like you said, the bronze ranges in color from light bronze to dark bronze, almost black. Here is a pic of a green and bronze to give you an idea of the difference in the two morphs.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks. Thats great info for the near future! Anybody have pics of both Panama and Costa Rican green and black just to give me a better idea of the differences in the non bronze morphs and how there stripes differ?


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm glad I came across these posts. Like you I bought these very similar frogs and the seller had no idea if they were from Panama or Costa Rica. Also like you I posted their pictures to see if anyone had any ideas on what they were. They are from Panama I think. And once again like you, the spots are jet black and not brown. You can check them out here.

Mystery Auratus


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

AB, those are very nice frogs you got there! I am trying to get a recent pic to make sure again since that pic was taken 6 mos. ago. My frog has more black and thin green stripes, less spotting than yours. He/she is soooo shy it's almost impossible to get a good photo.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

My personal experience is to buy from someone who knows what they are selling. It is almost impossible after the fact to guess the type of green & black auratus. There are 3 different types out there...Costa Rican, Panamanian & Nicaraguan! Some might say 1 type is bigger than the other, but that isn't true. Well fed frogs can easily get bigger then some partens and offspring depending on how they are raised.


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Mellow, you are right, looking at yours again, they are a little different. I think yours look more like Costa Rican. I came across a web site (Arron's Frog Farm) selling ones very similar to mine and they also say that they are Turquoise and Bronze Aurutus.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Turquoise & Bronze Auratus are Panamanian. All xxxx & bronze auratus are Panamanian. 

If they are green & black they can be one of the three types I mentioned earlier.


----------

